# Questions about monitors , TVs, hdmi etc..



## pwnzor (Oct 10, 2011)

First of hello.
I couldn't find a more appropriate forum to my question so i am sorry if this isn't the correct one and even more sorry if my question doesn't belong to this site at all!


I am very confused with some stuff and i would like some information.

*1) *-What does a TV and a monitor different with each other?
-Can i be close to the monitor whereas in the TV i have to be far?
-Currently i have a hybrid that is supposed to be both TV and monitor.
Can i be close to that(monitor) when i use it to watch TV , just like i can be close to my monitor when i browse the internet?

*2)* -Connecting a monitor and your PC with HDMI gives you better quality than connecting it with a VGA?Or does this only apply to DVDs and Game Consoles?

*3)*I Know that using an Hdmi gives better quality than using a SCART for a console.
What if i use a VGA cable (using an adapter) , is that like HDMI or like SCART in quality?

Thanks alot.


----------



## jayfng (Jul 23, 2009)

1) well there pretty much the same only that one has less conections and the other does.
for sitting, your monitor and TV depending on the size u should be sitting far away.
P.S. sitting does matter alot. if u sit to close u can get head aches and to far away u cant see ****.

2) as far as i remember HDMI is "best" and it applys to everything. but really u could probly live with dvi and save like 100 bucks on the cable and the monitor and graphix card.

3) Why would u use VGA if HDMI is avalible? VGA is ok if ur tv is like 720p or lower. as HDMI is "needed" for 720p+. save ur self the cash and get dvi to hdmi cable.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A television can tune while a monitor can not.

Hdmi gives the clearest signal with the added bonus of also carrying audio.

I don't know much about scart but with hdmi vs vga you will want hdmi.


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 10, 2011)

jayfng said:


> 1) well there pretty much the same only that one has less conections and the other does.
> for sitting, your monitor and TV depending on the size u should be sitting far away.
> P.S. sitting does matter alot. if u sit to close u can get head aches and to far away u cant see ****.
> 
> ...


1)So if i have 23 inch TV and 23inch monitor.
The monitor you gonna sit infront of it since you use it on the pc , can i do the same on the TV?
2)Then why do people have such a distance from their TV and not with their monitor?

So hdmi gives you even better "graphics" for you PC too?

3) Because one of my console was HDMI broken port so i was thinking of usging VGA adapter or something.

thanks alot


----------



## jayfng (Jul 23, 2009)

1) lol first off when ur on ur pc ur gonna read stuff right? so ur gonna wanna sit closer. for a tv u shouldn'rt have to read anything, so u can sit far away

2)tv u wanna sit and relax, so like 3meters away? and for ur monitor u need to read stuff, so ur gonna wanna be close.

3) just use the RCA conection red white and yellow. if you have a tv to work with. i don't know if u can get an adaptor for RCA to hdmi/dvi/VGA u might get a RCA to VGA if ur lucky.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

As ebackus said, the only difference between a TV and a monitor is the TV will have a channel tuner built in - a monitor does not.

The proper size of either is dependent (primarily) on how far you're sitting from it. The rule of thumb is 1 foot equals 6 inches. So if you sit 10 feet away 10x6= 60 inches (maximum size) TV. As you move closer the max size decreases until finally you're at your computer desk 2 feet away 2x6 = 12" monitor!  So clearly at some point this rule break down so get a size that doesn't force you to move your head side-to-side. I use a 21" monitor but a 24" would work too. Any bigger than that would be tiring to my eyes.

As far as connections - HERE'S an article that describes them. I understand that SCART would be between S-video and Component on this list.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 10, 2011)

jayfng said:


> 1) lol first off when ur on ur pc ur gonna read stuff right? so ur gonna wanna sit closer. for a tv u shouldn'rt have to read anything, so u can sit far away
> 
> 2)tv u wanna sit and relax, so like 3meters away? and for ur monitor u need to read stuff, so ur gonna wanna be close.
> 
> 3) just use the RCA conection red white and yellow. if you have a tv to work with. i don't know if u can get an adaptor for RCA to hdmi/dvi/VGA u might get a RCA to VGA if ur lucky.


About the RCA thing , is it as good as using an HDMI?So when i play a game at a console and want to be obervative can i use my screen the way i use a monitor?(meaning , being close to it)
thanks a lot.



yustr said:


> As ebackus said, the only difference between a TV and a monitor is the TV will have a channel tuner built in - a monitor does not.
> 
> The proper size of either is dependent (primarily) on how far you're sitting from it. The rule of thumb is 1 foot equals 6 inches. So if you sit 10 feet away 10x6= 60 inches (maximum size) TV. As you move closer the max size decreases until finally you're at your computer desk 2 feet away 2x6 = 12" monitor!  So clearly at some point this rule break down so get a size that doesn't force you to move your head side-to-side. I use a 21" monitor but a 24" would work too. Any bigger than that would be tiring to my eyes.
> 
> ...


So to be healthy i need a 12" monitor but we all do break the rule?
Thanks for clearing me up and thanks for the link


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

pwnzor said:


> About the RCA thing , is it as good as using an HDMI?So when i play a game at a console and want to be obervative can i use my screen the way i use a monitor?(meaning , being close to it)
> thanks a lot.
> 
> NO! HDMI is the best video can be at the moment. The Composite video (yellow RCA plug) is way down the list of quality signals.
> ...


----------



## jayfng (Jul 23, 2009)

pwnzor said:


> About the RCA thing , is it as good as using an HDMI?So when i play a game at a console and want to be obervative can i use my screen the way i use a monitor?(meaning , being close to it)
> thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> ...


no hdmi is best, i sit close to my tv to see the detail, so its up to u, but ur eyes might hurt after so long




healthy? pfft u wanna see the good details go like 32inches but make sure ur not turning your head to watch/play


----------

